# Weekly Competition 2019-25



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R2 U F2 R' F U F'
*2. *R U' R2 F R' F R2 F' U
*3. *R2 F R' U F' U' R' F2 R2
*4. *R2 U2 F U2 F2 R'
*5. *U' R' U R' U R2 U F U

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' B' L' U2 R' U' R L2 F L' F' R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 D2 B'
*2. *L2 D2 L2 D F2 D' U F2 U' B2 F2 R D' F' D2 L U R F' D' U2
*3. *U' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U2 F D2 L' D' R B R2 U' L2 R2 F'
*4. *F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 R' B R2 F R D2 R D2 R
*5. *U B2 D' F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U' L' F L2 D' U F L R B2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 D2 L2 R Fw U2 L2 R D B' L Rw Fw Rw D2 Uw B2 L Rw' B' L' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' B' Fw' U2 L2 Uw' F2 Uw' Fw D2 R Uw
*2. *F D2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 B2 Uw Fw' F Uw R2 B' F' D2 Uw2 U F' L2 Rw' B Fw2 Uw U F Uw' Rw2 D' L2 B' Rw D' U B U2 B' F2 D2 R2 D' Uw
*3. *B' L2 D Fw Rw' Uw' Rw2 F L2 D' Uw' B' Rw D2 U' L' Rw Uw' B2 D' Uw B2 Fw2 Rw2 D U2 L' Rw B2 U2 F2 D' Fw' F' Rw D2 U2 F' D' Rw'
*4. *B' Fw2 D U B2 D' R B2 Fw' U' L F2 L2 Rw2 R F2 L D2 U B D Uw L' D2 Fw Uw2 L2 Rw Uw' U2 F2 U R Uw Fw' Uw2 B L Rw Uw2
*5. *L' U L2 Rw2 R U R' Uw B2 D L' Rw' R' U2 L D' Uw' Rw2 B' L2 Uw L' F2 U Rw R Uw U2 F' Rw2 D L' Fw' R2 B2 Uw U2 L B Uw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 Rw U B L2 Bw2 Uw Lw B Bw F Rw2 Bw L2 Bw2 R Uw' R' Fw' F2 L2 Lw2 Dw Uw' Bw' R' B2 Rw2 Dw' B' Fw' F' Uw' Lw Rw' D Uw U' Lw2 Rw' Bw2 D2 Fw' R2 U L2 Fw' U2 Lw2 F R D2 Uw' Lw' Dw2 Uw U' F' D2 Fw2
*2. *B' L' B F2 Lw Bw2 Lw' B Fw' L U' L' Rw' B' D2 Fw' L Lw' R2 Dw2 Uw Bw2 R' F2 Dw' L Fw' L' D U Bw2 Rw' D Bw' Fw' Uw B2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw' Lw' B R Fw Dw Rw R2 Bw U' Bw' Fw2 Lw Dw2 B2 Dw' B Dw2 U Bw' Uw2
*3. *Lw2 D' F' R' Fw R B2 Dw' B' L2 Bw L2 Bw2 Fw R' Bw2 Fw Uw Lw' Dw' Lw Fw' U2 L Rw D Dw' R2 Uw' R' D2 R2 B2 F2 Rw2 Fw' R' Fw' D' Uw2 Lw2 R Bw2 F R' D2 U R B Dw' L' F2 Uw' Rw' R' Bw R Uw' U2 F2
*4. *Bw' Fw Uw2 U2 R B2 D2 B R Bw2 R' D Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Fw' D2 U2 B2 L' Bw2 F' R2 Dw2 B' D Lw D Rw' D2 Lw' Fw2 Lw' B' Lw Bw' Uw2 Rw Uw Rw' D' Rw2 Uw2 U F Dw2 Fw Rw Dw' U2 Rw' Uw Rw' Fw2 R2 B2 Bw2 Dw U' F
*5. *D Uw L2 D' Lw D Bw' R D2 Uw2 Lw' Fw Lw' Rw2 D Rw2 D' U2 B' R2 Fw2 Uw' L2 D Bw2 F' Dw' B2 R Uw B' Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw F' Dw' Fw2 L' Rw2 R' Fw2 L2 R B2 Fw' D' B' U' B2 Fw L2 Rw R' Fw' U' L' Bw2 Uw' F

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F2 3U' F' 2D2 L' 3R2 2F2 R 2U L2 2L' 2R D 2U 3F R 2B' F' 2U' 2R 3U' B 2R' 2F2 2U' 3R' 2R R' 3F L B' 2F2 2U' 2B' 3F' R' 2F' D2 2B' 3F' L' D' 3R' B2 2F2 F D2 2R2 D 2R B' 2B 2R' R2 D2 2F' 2D' 3R' 3F2 2D2 2B' 2F2 2L2 U 3F' L' 2F D 2D 3U
*2. *D U B R2 D2 B F2 3R' 3U L' 2F2 2L2 3R' R' 2D2 U' 3R2 3U' B F2 L2 2R2 2B U' 3R2 B 2D U 2L F2 L' 2L' R' 2D' 2U 2L' 2R' D B2 2F 2L' 2D' 2L2 D U F2 2D' U' 2L2 B2 2B' 2F2 D' 2L2 3R' 3U' 2R R 3U' 3F F L' 2D' L' 2L 3R2 3U' 2R' 3F2 3U2
*3. *2F' 3R R 2F2 3R2 R2 3F 2R' 2B' 2F2 F2 D 3U 3F2 2L B U2 L R' U 3F' 2D 2B' L 2L' 2R2 R2 D 2F' R2 2B2 2F2 F2 2U L 3R 2R 3F2 L2 3R 2R' D2 2D 3U U' L' B U2 2B2 L 2U2 3F 3R' R' B2 2B2 D' 2D 3F 3R' U 3R' 2U F' 2D U' R2 2B 2F' 2L
*4. *L' 2R' D 3U2 2U' U2 2L2 B' F2 2U2 3R' D2 2B' L' F' 2R B2 F2 2U' B2 2L' 3R2 2U 2B D2 U2 2F' 2D' L2 2R2 B2 F 2U 2L 3U' R' D2 2D' 2U' 2B L' 2F' 2D' L R2 2U R2 2D' 3U2 F' D' 3F' 3U' 2U' U B' D F2 R2 2F' D2 2L D' 2B' U' 2B2 3F2 2F F 3U'
*5. *D' 2D' 3U R' 2B 2F2 D2 3U' F2 3R2 R2 2B F' 2D2 L2 R 2B 3F' 2L2 R2 2D' 2B' 3R D' 2D' 2B2 L2 2B 2F D 2U' L 2L2 2B' 2L2 3R 2U' 3F2 2L2 D' 3U' 3F' L' 2L 2U2 3R2 B2 2B' 3F' 2F L' 2D2 2B 2F' F' D2 B 3F2 2F' L' F 2D' U2 3R' R 3U' 2F2 2L 3U' B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' 2B' F U2 3F2 3U L 2R U 2R' R' 2D' 3R' 3U 2F2 3U' U R2 2D2 3B 2F' L' D 3B2 R2 B 2B2 2D L2 3L' 2R2 R 2B 3R2 2U 2F2 L2 3L R U' 2F2 U L 3R' R B 3F' 2L' B' 3F 3R' 3D' B2 2F2 2D 2U L2 B2 2B' 3B 2F' 3U F2 2L 2F' 3D2 2F' 3L 3F' 3U' 3B' F2 2D' 3U2 U' 2B2 D2 3F2 3U 3L2 D' 3B' 3F 3L 2B2 3B 3U' 3F 2D' 2U 3L D2 L' 3U 2L' B 3U2 F' 3R2 R
*2. *3U L2 2L' 3L' 2R2 U B2 3B2 2F' 3L' D 2R 2U 2L 3D2 2F2 3D 2R F L 3R 3B2 F 2L2 2R2 3B' F 2U U B 2B F' 2L2 3L2 3F 3U' 2B 3U2 L2 R' 2D U2 3F F' 3L 2F' L' B' 3B 3L' 2B L 3U 3R2 2R2 3D L2 2D 3U 3B 2L 3F2 R' 3D' B 2B 2F 2U' 3L2 3R' 3F 2F 3D2 2F' R2 U 3B' 3D 3L' 2D2 3F2 D' 3U B' F' R' F2 2U2 U2 2L D' 3D' 3L2 3R2 2R2 3D' 2B2 3F F' 2L2
*3. *R2 D2 2D 2L' 2F2 3D' 2U' 2B2 L2 F' D2 3D L 3L 2B2 F' R' B L2 B 3B2 2F2 F2 3D2 3R' 2D' U F' 2D' B 2F D R2 3B' 3L D 2R' R' B' 3U' F' 3R' D2 L' 3L' 2R' 2B' 3F2 3R' 2B' 3F' 2R2 R2 2D 3U 2L2 3R 3U' 2R2 F 3L' 2U' B 2B2 2F F 2D 3D2 U' 2R2 D' U2 2R' B L 2R' 2U' 2B2 2F' 2U2 3F' 3D L2 3B' 2F 3L2 3F2 U' 2L2 3U R2 D2 2L2 F2 R 2F2 3L2 3R2 3D B'
*4. *2L 2B 3L' 2B2 3U' 2F' 3U 2B' 3U' 3B D' 3U' 3R' 3F2 D 3D2 L2 D 3D' 3F 3D2 2R' 3D2 3B R' D F 3L' 2D' B 2B2 F U' R2 2U U L 2L 2R' 3F D' 3U L' 2B 2F2 3U 2B2 2F' D B' 3F2 2F' 2L2 B F 3D 2U F' R' 3U' 2B' 3F' L' 2D2 U' R B2 F' 2L2 2B' 2F' F2 L 3F2 R 2D2 2B' 2R2 R2 D 2B2 3F 3R 2U U 2B 3L' 2R2 2B 2R' D 2U2 B L B2 2R U 2R' 2U U2
*5. *D' 3L2 3U' 3F 3D F 2L 2D 3U' 2U B 2U' 3L' 3R' R2 2B2 L 3R' 2F2 3R 3F D L' 3D' 2F 2L 2R' R' F2 L2 B' 2D2 3D' 3L2 2F2 F' 3U 2U2 U' 3L 2R F2 3L' 2R D' 2B2 2L2 3R 2R' R' 3B2 3L' 3F U' 3L' 3D 3R 2R 3D2 3U B 2U' U L B' 2B' 3B' 2F F' 3D 3U 2L2 F2 2R' F' D' B2 2F' D 2R2 3B2 L' 3L 2R B 2F2 3L 2R2 2D2 3D 3L2 D2 2D' R' 2U 2L 3B' F 2R' R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 U' F2 U F2 U F2 U'
*2. *U' R' F U' R' F2 U2 R U
*3. *R' U F' R' U F2 U R2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F B L D F R' L2 B' L B' R' B' U' R' B2 R F' L B2 Rw' Uw2
*2. *R2 F U F R' F' D R2 B2 F2 R D R F U2 F' U' L U R' Fw' Uw2
*3. *F2 U2 D R' L U' F' B' U' R2 L' F2 L2 F U' B' L' R2 F B

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Rw2 U' Rw' B2 D2 Uw2 U2 B' L Rw2 D' U' B Uw2 L2 R' Fw' Rw' Uw2 U' L2 Rw2 R Uw' U' B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 Uw' R2 Uw2 B' L R' Fw R2 D2
*2. *D' F' L Uw B2 D2 Rw2 D2 B F D2 L2 Rw2 R Fw' D' B2 Fw F' D2 U' L' B' L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' Fw D Rw R2 B2 L B U' Fw2 R D2 L
*3. *L2 D2 Uw U2 F2 L2 D B' Rw2 D U' Fw' U2 F2 D2 Uw' L' Rw' D2 U B U2 Rw D F2 Rw' R2 Uw2 U Rw' R U2 Rw' B' L2 R' B2 Fw2 Rw2 U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 U L' Bw' Fw' D Dw' Uw Bw2 Fw D2 L' D2 Dw' Uw' B2 F2 Dw Bw D' Uw F' Rw F2 Dw2 L D' L D U' F Lw Dw Fw D2 B2 Bw' Rw' Bw2 Uw R' B Bw F' L' D' Fw U2 Rw2 D Rw' Dw B2 Lw2 Rw' Uw2 B' Dw Uw L'
*2. *Bw R2 Fw U' L' Lw Rw Uw L2 Lw' Rw Bw' Fw F2 Lw' Dw Uw2 U2 L' B2 D2 U' Lw2 Bw U L D B2 Fw F' Dw L Dw Bw F Uw2 U2 Rw2 Bw F L2 Fw D' Dw2 B' D' F2 Lw' Rw' Bw L' Uw U2 Fw2 Dw' Uw2 U2 B2 D Fw
*3. *Bw D' U2 B' Uw2 Bw Fw' Rw' D Dw Uw' U2 R2 F2 D' R' B Uw' Bw F' R2 Fw2 R' D2 L' B Bw Dw2 Lw2 U Lw Rw' D' B2 Fw L2 Lw' Rw R' B Dw' U' Lw2 U2 Lw' Fw2 U Fw' Lw Bw Fw' L F' Lw2 B' Fw Rw D2 Uw2 Fw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 2F' 3R' U2 3R2 2B2 2D F2 2D2 2F 2L D' 2B' 2U' F2 3U2 R 2F' 3R2 3F' 3R 3F2 2D' 2U R2 F D2 L 2L2 2R' R2 B' L2 2U 2L2 3U' 3R' 3U2 3F' U 2F' 3R B' D 3F2 L2 2U 3R' 2B2 2U' F L2 2U2 3F F2 2D 3U L B' 3F2 2F2 F 2U 2B' 3U2 U' 2L R2 2U' 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 3L' B' 2F2 3R D2 3D' 2U2 2B 3B U2 L 2R' 3F F U2 2L' 2B L 2U2 L 2L R2 3D' 2U' R2 2B2 2D L R' 2F 3L R 2U2 U2 2B R2 2D 3U' 2F2 2U' L' 2L 2R' B' 2F' 3U' L' 2R2 3D 2L2 3L 2F 3R2 2R' 3B 3U2 2U' 2B2 3F' D 3F2 3D 3B2 L' 3B2 D2 3D B2 3D2 2L 3D 2U2 3B 2L2 D2 3F2 2U2 3F' 2F' D' 3F2 R2 D 3U F2 L' B D' 2L' 3L' 3R2 2D2 3D 3U' U 2R' F R' 2U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R B' F2 L2 D L2 B2 U F2 R2 D B2 L B U2 B' U' D' F' U' L Fw Uw
*2. *L2 F D2 F2 B2 D' B' D2 U F L' B L' B' D' B' F2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*3. *F' R' L D2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R' F2 U F2 L U' R2 U R2 F B U Fw Uw2
*4. *U2 R' L2 F' R' U' F L' U' R' U2 R D U2 F2 R' L2 U F2 Rw Uw2
*5. *D2 B R L2 D' U F2 D B' F R' B' U2 B L D2 F2 L2 F Rw Uw'
*6. *U2 D' R L' B L R D' U' F U' B D' R' L2 U' F2 D2 B Rw' Uw'
*7. *D R D U R F2 D L R2 F2 L2 R B F L' U2 B2 L2 B2
*8. *F2 R L' F' L2 U B R L2 D L D' F2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 F' U' R Fw Uw2
*9. *F2 D R B2 U2 F2 U' D' B2 F' D2 B2 L2 R' D F B' U B2 Rw
*10. *F L R' D' R2 B2 F' L' U F2 B2 D' F' D' F' L D2 U' F2 R2 B' Rw' Uw
*11. *F D2 F D2 R2 L' B' U2 D2 F U' B2 D U2 L' F R' F' U B' Rw2 Uw2
*12. *U' F D F' R U D B D2 F2 D B2 D' B F2 R2 F U2 B' L2 U2 Fw Uw2
*13. *D' R2 L2 D L F' B D2 F' L R' F' R L B' U' L' R' D' F2 Rw' Uw2
*14. *B U R2 L2 U' F' L D2 F R B2 U B' L' F2 B U2 F B2 D2 U' Rw2 Uw
*15. *L R F2 U D F2 U2 R2 F2 B' R B L B U2 F' L2 D' R2 F' Rw2 Uw
*16. *B2 U2 F U D F L' B' D2 F2 D' U2 R' D L2 U D L2 U Rw2 Uw
*17. *L U2 B' L U2 L' U2 D' L F R L2 B F R2 F' D U' F' L Fw' Uw'
*18. *R L' U' L2 B D' B2 L' R D R2 D U' R' L2 U2 D R' F' B2 Rw2 Uw
*19. *R D2 U2 L' U2 B2 U B' D R' F' R' U R B2 L2 D F' U2 Rw Uw2
*20. *D L' R B L' B' L' R2 B2 L' U2 B U2 D2 F' R2 D F B' L Fw' Uw'
*21. *D L2 F' U2 B' F' D B2 L U2 L F' L' R B2 D B2 F2 R L2 Fw' Uw2
*22. *L B L' D' L U B2 U2 B2 L R2 F2 U F R' B F L' D2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*23. *L2 U B' U B2 D' F D R' B F D2 F2 B2 U R D' R2 F2 Rw'
*24. *R2 F' D' F' D2 U2 B' L' D' L2 U D' R2 U2 D R L B' D'
*25. *F' R U' F' B D' B F' R D F2 R' L' U2 L U2 L F2 D F2 U' Fw' Uw'
*26. *R' F L R2 U2 L2 D' L U2 R' B' F' R2 B2 R' L2 B U L2 D2 Fw' Uw
*27. *R2 B' D F2 R' U2 L R2 D2 U B' F2 U R' U R B' D L F2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*28. *B U' R' F D' B2 F2 L2 B' R' L D B R' L U2 D' B L2 B' Rw' Uw
*29. *U' B F U' B' F2 R D2 L2 U' D B2 R F' B' R2 L' D' L' U Rw
*30. *D2 B D' U' B2 R' F' R D2 B' R D' R' L' U R U' L' F Rw' Uw
*31. *D2 B' F2 D2 B2 L' B' U D2 R' F' U L' R U' R F2 D2 B2 Rw Uw2
*32. *L2 D' F' U2 L' U' F U R2 F' L' R' F2 D' R B F2 U L' B' Rw' Uw2
*33. *L2 B' U R D2 L U' F2 R' F L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R' L2 U2 L' Fw Uw
*34. *U2 B' L F2 B R B' U F' L' F' U' F2 L2 D' U L' B2 U' D' Rw2 Uw2
*35. *B' D' L' F B D B2 L' D' B F U2 D2 R' B F2 U2 F2 D2
*36. *R' F D2 B D2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 U2 D' L2 B2 U' L B D' R' F' B' Rw2 Uw
*37. *R' F2 L2 R D F' U D' L' F B D' R D2 L2 R2 D L B Rw2 Uw
*38. *L' R2 B L2 F2 D U2 F D' L' R2 U' R2 B R' L' D2 L' F B' Rw Uw
*39. *U D2 R U F D F D2 R L' U D R F L' R D2 L D2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*40. *U' D2 F2 L' D' F U2 L2 B U' L' B F' L R' D R' B2 R Fw' Uw'
*41. *U2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 U' R' U L U2 D B2 F' L2 B U L U2 R' Fw Uw'
*42. *B U2 D2 L2 D2 R' F U2 L2 D' R2 L U R' B2 F2 D L' D' L D' Rw
*43. *B2 U L D R D2 L2 U2 D' F2 B2 R U2 L2 U F B2 D2 L2 Fw Uw2
*44. *D2 L D2 F' D' L' F' U D' B' D' U B2 L' F' D' B D' L' Fw' Uw
*45. *F R2 L2 U L' B D' L U L F D R L F2 B L2 D L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*46. *F R2 L' U2 B' R2 F2 B' D2 L' U R' U' F B' L' F D2 R' B' L Fw' Uw'
*47. *L' D2 B' L D' F U D2 B2 F' U' L F' R' L' U B2 R' D Rw2 Uw'
*48. *F B2 L2 D' U F2 L' R2 U2 B' U' L2 D2 R2 F2 R U' F R2 B2 Rw Uw'
*49. *R2 D2 F L' D R' D2 F2 D' L D2 F' U F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F D R Fw Uw
*50. *U2 F R U' F2 L' R2 D L2 D2 B L R' B F2 R' L F R D2 Rw' Uw'
*51. *D2 F D' F' D2 B' L F2 L2 F2 B' U2 F U2 R' B' R' U2 L Fw' Uw2
*52. *F2 U' B2 R2 L' U L' U2 F B' U2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 B2 U' L2 Fw Uw'
*53. *B' F2 R F2 U' R F' U2 L R2 U L2 R2 B2 D L F' D2 F2 L2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*54. *L F R D' B' F R B2 L' F D U' B2 U B' R2 F U2 L2 B F' Rw Uw'
*55. *L' R F U R U2 D L' F L R2 D2 L U L' U' R2 B2 L' U' L Fw' Uw'
*56. *R' F' U' R L D2 L' F R U' L2 D' L2 F' D R F2 L2 U2 Rw
*57. *L' F' U2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' R2 B L U2 F2 B2 D F B2 D' R' D' Rw2 Uw'
*58. *D2 F2 U L F' L D2 U' L' R D' F2 U L' R2 D U2 L R' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*59. *R D2 L' U' B' U B2 R2 D2 U L' U2 R2 B U' F' R' D2 L2 F Rw' Uw2
*60. *U F B' L2 F2 R U' F R B R' D L D' F' L2 R' D2 B Rw2 Uw'
*61. *B' L' U2 B2 F2 D' R F2 U2 F2 D' U' B2 L' B' U F' D' R' L' Fw' Uw2
*62. *U L D2 B2 U' L U2 F2 D F U2 D F L' B2 F' L2 U2 B' L Fw' Uw'
*63. *R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L B' R' B2 D' F B2 D2 R D' R2 D2 Rw' Uw
*64. *U L D L D F' D R B D2 B' U L' B' D2 F' B D F Rw' Uw
*65. *L F U R2 F B D' B U F D' F R L2 F' R D2 B2 R U' Rw' Uw'
*66. *R' B' D' F B U' R F' B' L2 F B2 L D' F2 R2 B' U D Rw Uw
*67. *U2 F2 B2 R B' F R' D2 L2 B' U2 B R2 U D F2 L B' U' Rw Uw2
*68. *U' L' D2 B2 L' D' F2 L' U2 L D F2 R U B L' R D2 F' R' D Rw Uw2
*69. *L2 F' D2 B2 F R2 F' L D2 L' F2 B' U B' F U2 F' R F L Fw Uw
*70. *B2 R D2 F L' U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D F U B2 F R' U2 R2 B' Rw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' L F' U L D' F2 R B R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U D' R2 B2 U
*2. *D2 F D2 L2 R2 B' R2 F L2 F' U2 R' B L' F L D F L' B2 L2
*3. *D2 B U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 F D B' L' R' D' U' L' U' R' B'
*4. *L2 B U2 L2 R2 F R2 B U2 B R2 U R D' B R2 D U' F' U' B'
*5. *D' B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U F2 D2 L2 R' U2 B U2 R' D F R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D L2 B U F2 L F' R B' F U'
*2. *D' L2 D F2 D' F2 D L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 U F' U2 L' B2 D' R' B'
*3. *R2 B L2 B U2 F L2 B U2 B2 D2 R B' F2 U L2 R2 B D L2 F'
*4. *D R' B L B U L F' L U B2 R2 F' B' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F
*5. *D' L2 D' R' L U R L2 F' R D2 F U2 L2 B D2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 D2 U' R2 F D L2 R D' B' R'
*2. *F B' L' D R' F' U F2 B2 R U' B2 D F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D2
*3. *R D2 L' U2 R D2 L D2 L2 B2 R F' L' U F2 U2 L D' F2 U' R2
*4. *D R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 U L2 U2 B2 R' B' R2 D2 U' L D' U B
*5. *D F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D' U F D2 F' R B' U' R U' B' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 B' U F L B L F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 B' R2 U2 B D2 B D2 B R2 D2 U' L D' R F' L' D' R D F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' R2 U F2 R2 D L2 U B2 U2 L B' D L D2 U' F U' R' D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F2 U R' U F2 R' U2
*3. *B2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D' R' D2 B2 R2 F L' R2 B R2 D'
*4. *Uw2 Fw D B2 F' Uw' Fw2 U2 L D2 U2 Fw Uw' L Uw' R Uw2 U' B' F2 L' F Uw2 F2 L Rw R2 Fw2 Rw Uw' R U' F2 L R2 D' Fw' L2 Fw2 U'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F' R F2 U' R2 U2
*3. *R' F' L' F2 D2 F L2 B' D L' D2 R2 F2 D2 L F2 R' U2 R2 B2
*4. *Uw' L2 F2 Rw F' L' R Fw D L2 U2 R' B F' U2 R' Uw2 L2 Rw D U2 Fw' F R2 Fw2 Uw F2 Uw' U R' D' Rw Uw' Fw2 Rw' R2 F2 Rw D' B
*5. *Uw' Bw' Lw' Uw2 Lw' B' U' Lw' B' Fw L Rw2 R' Fw' U Bw Uw' Rw' U2 Bw D L' Dw' U Rw Fw2 F Uw' B' F2 Rw' R Dw2 B' Bw2 D F' Dw' Lw B2 Fw F2 Rw' R' B Uw' Bw' U' Bw Fw R2 F2 Dw2 U' R Uw R Bw F2 Lw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F2 R U F2 R2 F' U R2 F' U2
*3. *F D2 F' B2 U B2 L' B2 L2 B L2 D F2 U L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U
*4. *B D2 U L R B' D' Rw R' B' Fw' F Uw B U2 B F' U' Fw2 F' L2 Fw' Rw' D' Fw2 F' U2 L' Rw2 U R B D' Uw2 L2 F2 Uw' R' D Uw'
*5. *R2 Uw B2 Fw' Uw2 U2 R Dw' Lw' Uw U2 B' Bw' D' Uw' Lw' D2 Lw' R Bw2 L Rw U' Fw Rw' B R D U2 F Lw Uw2 Bw R Bw2 L Rw Fw2 D' L2 B' D' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 L' U B' Lw2 Uw' Bw D2 L' Lw R2 Dw2 Bw' Lw Dw L2
*6. *2L2 3R2 2R2 2D2 U 3F2 L' B2 2U2 B' 2B2 D2 B' 2B2 F 2R' D' 3U2 2U 2L' 2F' 2L' B2 2B2 2F' 2L2 2D U 2F' 2L' 2F 2D' L F' U' 2R 2U L2 R' D 2D2 3U2 2B2 2F2 2D 2L2 D2 R' 2D 3U F2 L' 2L2 B 2R B' 2F2 3U' L2 2L R2 2F2 3U2 3R2 R2 3F2 3R' R2 F L2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 U R' F' R F2 U' F'
*3. *D B2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D F2 U' L' R' U' B' D' U R' U2 R' F
*4. *Rw2 Uw2 Fw U2 B2 D U2 F U L2 Uw' L D' L' R2 B' Fw2 L' B2 L2 Rw F' L' B2 F2 Rw2 Fw Uw Rw2 Uw2 L Uw' F2 D Uw2 U' L2 D2 Uw2 U2
*5. *Bw L' Bw2 Fw' U L Rw2 Fw2 L2 B2 Lw B Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 U2 B' U2 Rw Bw2 L2 Fw2 R2 Dw2 Uw' R U R B' F' D Lw2 B' Fw' D2 U' Lw2 Fw2 F2 L U2 Lw Rw R' U R' U Rw' Bw D2 F R Uw' U2 Lw' F2 U Lw' F' Uw
*6. *2L' D L' B2 2B U 3R2 B2 D 3R' 2U 3R2 B F' 3R 3F 2F 3U2 2R F2 2D2 F2 L2 U' B' 2U2 3F2 L2 2R 2F 2R2 D' 3U 2F2 D' B' F' 2R' 2U' 2F' R' F 2R B 2L2 3F U2 L 2U2 U B2 2D2 3R 2U R F2 2R2 R2 B' R D2 2F' 2R' 2B2 D 3U' 3F2 3U' R2 U'
*7. *L2 R 2B 3L 2B2 D2 R' 2B 2U' R2 B' 3F2 2L2 2R2 D' 2F2 F 3D' B2 2L2 3L2 3U 3L 2D2 2B 3D2 3L2 B 2U2 2F' 3U B' 2D' F2 L' 2D' 3D' L 3R2 D F' R' 3B2 2R2 3U2 B2 2B 3U' 2B 2L' 2D' U' F L 3D 2B 3F 2R2 D' 2U F2 U' 2L 2R2 2D' 2B' 2F 3U2 2L2 2F L 3F' D U 3R2 2U 3B2 2L2 2R2 R U' 2F2 3R2 F' 3L2 3U2 B2 2F' L' 3B' F 2R 2B D2 3R 2B' 3B D' 2D2 3R2

*Clock*
*1. *UR4+ DR2- DL6+ UL2- U3+ R3- D3+ L4+ ALL6+ y2 U1- R4+ D5+ L4+ ALL2+ UR DR DL UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR3+ DL5- UL1+ U1+ R6+ D3+ L3- ALL1+ y2 U1+ R3- D5- L5- ALL5+ UR DR DL UL 
*3. *UR5+ DR4- DL1- UL3- U6+ R1+ D3+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U3+ R1+ D6+ L4+ ALL4- 
*4. *UR3- DR5- DL0+ UL4- U1- R3- D4+ L4+ ALL5- y2 U2- R3+ D2- L6+ ALL5- UR DR DL 
*5. *UR0+ DR1+ DL6+ UL2+ U5+ R3- D3+ L5+ ALL1- y2 U1- R5- D5+ L2+ ALL3+ UR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' U B' U R B' R' l' b u'
*2. *U B U R' U R' L' l' b' u'
*3. *B U B R L' U L' R l r b'
*4. *L' U R L' R' U' L B' l' r u'
*5. *L' U' L' R L' B' R B l r u

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, -4) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, -2)
*3. *(4, 3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (4, 0) / (-3, 4) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 4) / (4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B U' R' B U' R B R' L' R
*2. *U L U' L U R L' R L B L'
*3. *L R L' B' R' U B R' U B R
*4. *B R B' R U B' R' L' B L B
*5. *U R B L' B U B L U R B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F U' F2 R2 U F U' R F2 U'
*3. *U B2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D U' R F2 R2 D B R2 U' B' L
*4. *Rw2 R' U2 Rw R2 D2 Rw D' Uw' R' D' Fw' R B D' F' Uw' U' R2 Uw2 B' L' Rw Fw2 L' B' Fw2 F' D Uw U Fw2 F D Uw F Uw L' D Fw
*5. *Fw' Dw Fw2 Lw2 Uw B' Bw Rw F R' Bw2 U2 B2 Fw Dw' Bw2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw F2 D2 F' R Uw2 U' L' Rw' Uw2 Bw' F' D2 R2 U2 Rw2 B' Bw Dw L2 Uw2 Lw R2 F Rw' R2 D B' F2 R' B2 Uw U2 B' Dw L' Lw2 Uw U' F'
*OH. *R' D2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' F R2 D R2 B U' L' F2 L
*Clock. *UR3+ DR1- DL2+ UL3- U6+ R2+ D1- L5+ ALL2- y2 U4+ R4- D4- L2+ ALL4- UL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L R' B' R' L' U R L l' u
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, -4)
*Skewb. *R B L' B' U R' L B' U L' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B L' b f F f F r' f F' L' B L' B L R' B' F
*2. *F' L R' f' F r f l L B F L' R' B F'
*3. *B R l r' b l' b R' B' L' R' F' R' B F'
*4. *b B l' L' F' b l' f l' B L R F' L' B F L
*5. *R F' f F' l b f L R F' L B L R' B' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw B L' Lw B' U' Uw B R' Lw Uw Bw U' Rw Lw' U B R' Bw R Uw' Rw Bw' R' Lw Bw' R U' Rw U Bw' L Uw' B R Lw' Bw B' U' Uw l b'
*2. *Bw' Lw U' Rw' L' Bw Rw' U' B' Lw Bw' B R Lw L U' Bw' L' Rw' Bw' Uw L' Rw' U' R' L' B Uw Bw U L B Rw Bw Rw' R' Uw' U L' B' l' b'
*3. *R Rw Bw' Rw Bw' Rw L' B R U Lw' Uw' R' U' L' Bw' U' B' Rw' Bw B Rw' L' Uw' L' B' Bw U' L' Lw' U Bw' B Uw' U' L' Rw' B R U r b'
*4. *Bw B' L' Rw' Lw' B R Bw U Lw' L' U' Bw Lw L' Uw' L R' Lw B' R' Rw Lw' Uw' Bw' Uw' L' R U' Rw Uw B Rw' U R' B Lw' L Rw' B u' r
*5. *Lw' Rw U L Lw B U Bw Rw' Uw' Rw' Uw' L' Lw' U' Uw R Bw Uw U Bw L' Rw Bw' R' Uw' Bw' Rw U L' Uw B' L' Rw L' U B R Lw' Rw' u r l' b


----------



## asacuber (Jun 20, 2019)

@bubbagrub please put the skeletons you find in the actual solve explanation  I accidentally saw a few moves (that won't give me an unfair advantage fortunately)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2019)

asacuber said:


> @bubbagrub please put the skeletons you find in the actual solve explanation  I accidentally saw a few moves (that won't give me an unfair advantage fortunately)


To clarify, what I think he's talking about is that some description of the skeletons was in the overall comment, as opposed to the per-solve comment. I can see where some people might be tempted to look at the top of the list in the statistics page for the event to see how they are doing, and they would like to not have any hints there as to how to solve any of the individual solves in the overall comment section so that they can check that list without getting any unwanted spoilers.


----------



## bubbagrub (Jun 20, 2019)

Oops... Sorry. I'll fix it.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 24, 2019)

24 events this week. \o/ Possibly FMC podium + best single (tied with Walker) too.

(Not counting 3BLD since I triple-DNFed that… Maybe next week.)



Mike Hughey said:


> I can see where some people might be tempted to look at the top of the list in the statistics page for the event to see how they are doing, and they would like to not have any hints there as to how to solve any of the individual solves in the overall comment section so that they can check that list without getting any unwanted spoilers.


Hm, I'd say seeing _anything_ about how other people are doing is already a bit spoiler-y. (This mainly affects the one-lookable events (2, skewb, pyra), the small blinds (2BLD, 3BLD) and FMC, but FMC is the only one of these six events that people usually don't do in one sitting.) If I see that a lot of people are getting 25s on one of the scrambles, that hints that that scramble might have a very obvious start. There was one scramble last year where a lot more people than usual participated, probably because people were told about how the scramble had easy blocks—this strikes me as a clear instance of cheating. (I'm _totally_ not saying that because of sour grapes, lol.)

I guess it might work if the comp site had a way of hiding results/comments for scrambles that haven't been attempted yet. That way, you can compare your results on the scrambles you've already done, without receiving any information about the others.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2019)

Results for week 25: Congratulations to dat1asiandude, Sameer Aggarwal, and kahvipelle123!

*2x2x2*(149)
1.  1.42 asacuber
2.  1.52 MichaelNielsen
3.  1.68 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  1.79 [email protected]
4.  1.79 JakubDrobny
6.  1.85 OriginalUsername
6.  1.85 TheDubDubJr
8.  2.00 THowlett
9.  2.09 lejitcuber
10.  2.19 ExultantCarn
11.  2.26 JackPfeifer
12.  2.29 dat1asiandude
13.  2.34 PokeCubes
14.  2.36 Angry_Mob
15.  2.41 cuberkid10
16.  2.43 TipsterTrickster
16.  2.43 Sean Hartman
18.  2.45 Coneman
19.  2.46 Luke Garrett
20.  2.52 Trig0n
21.  2.53 [email protected]
21.  2.53 Kylegadj
23.  2.65 kahvipelle123
24.  2.69 Magdamini
25.  2.75 parkertrager
26.  2.79 G2013
27.  2.94 boby_okta
28.  2.95 Marcus Siu
29.  2.97 typo56
30.  2.98 Sowrduk
30.  2.98 Imran Rahman
32.  3.06 aaron paskow
33.  3.08 johnstond
34.  3.09 Nihahhat
34.  3.09 Ontricus
36.  3.11 BradenTheMagician
37.  3.16 HawaiiLife745
37.  3.16 MrKuba600
39.  3.21 MartinN13
40.  3.24 Torch
41.  3.25 ichcubegern
42.  3.28 jancsi02
43.  3.29 NathanaelCubes
44.  3.30 Dream Cubing
44.  3.30 Last Layer King
46.  3.41 skewber10
47.  3.43 boroc226han
47.  3.43 Nordcubing
49.  3.46 Shadowjockey
49.  3.46 L1amDaBestest
49.  3.46 BradyCubes08
52.  3.48 DGCubes
53.  3.49 OwenB
54.  3.50 milo black
55.  3.52 Wish Lin
56.  3.53 turtwig
57.  3.57 riz3ndrr
58.  3.60 Dylan Swarts
59.  3.63 SpiFunTastic
60.  3.65 begiuli65
61.  3.74 Toothcraver55
62.  3.77 Alexis1011
62.  3.77 Logan
64.  3.79 NolanDoes2x2
65.  3.81 Allagos
66.  3.84 Rollercoasterben
67.  3.86 Cuber2113
68.  3.87 BleachedTurtle
69.  3.88 NewoMinx
70.  3.96 Aleksandar Dukleski
70.  3.96 Michael DeLaRosa
72.  3.99 Cheng
73.  4.00 DSauce
73.  4.00 Liam Wadek
75.  4.01 JMHCubed
76.  4.09 DesertWolf
77.  4.10 MCuber
78.  4.14 abunickabhi
79.  4.18 qaz
80.  4.19 abhijat
81.  4.26 fun at the joy
82.  4.29 JoXCuber
82.  4.29 Parke187
84.  4.32 bennettstouder
85.  4.41 TasseRasse
86.  4.44 cubeshepherd
87.  4.45 Cuz Red
88.  4.46 colegemuth
89.  4.48 filipemtx
90.  4.49 dhafin
91.  4.56 u Cube
92.  4.57 BMcCl1
93.  4.58 Zach Clark
94.  4.59 Alpha cuber
95.  4.70 d2polld
96.  4.72 Mark Boyanowski
97.  4.78 MattP98
97.  4.78 João Vinicius
99.  4.80 xyzzy
100.  4.84 Natanael
101.  4.85 LolTreeMan
101.  4.85 swankfukinc
103.  4.86 Antto Pitkänen
104.  4.90 m24816
105.  4.98 Rubiksdude4144
106.  5.06 bilbo07
107.  5.13 revaldoah
108.  5.14 RileyN23
109.  5.15 Koen van Aller
110.  5.17 markdlei
111.  5.22 Cooki348
112.  5.27 sascholeks
113.  5.28 [email protected]
113.  5.28 Immolated-Marmoset
115.  5.47 niclas.mach
116.  5.57 thatkid
117.  5.59 vorherrscher
118.  5.62 dschieses
118.  5.62 John Benwell
120.  5.63 InlandEmpireCuber
121.  5.64 Kal-Flo
122.  5.70 Billybong378
123.  5.71 Bogdan
124.  5.78 VIBE_ZT
125.  5.91 Lvl9001Wizard
126.  5.96 Axel Lönnstedt
127.  5.98 Infraredlizards
128.  6.03 Mikikajek
129.  6.05 VTCubersHub
130.  6.13 TheNoobCuber
131.  6.22 Brayden Adams
132.  6.63 speedcube.insta
133.  6.83 UnknownCanvas
134.  7.06 Mike Hughey
135.  7.15 Petri Krzywacki
136.  7.30 Deri Nata Wijaya
137.  7.35 savagecabbage1928
138.  7.36 Bubbagrub
139.  7.42 [email protected]
140.  7.56 UnknownCuber
141.  8.07 Zagros
142.  8.58 freshcuber.de
143.  9.13 PingPongCuber
144.  9.27 Jmuncuber
145.  9.33 Cube-aroo
146.  11.13 pyrasphynx
147.  11.63 Jacck
148.  26.41 JustAnotherCuber
149.  29.68 Codanovia


*3x3x3*(177)
1.  6.87 JackPfeifer
2.  7.30 dat1asiandude
3.  7.32 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  7.42 [email protected]
5.  7.69 Varun Mohanraj
6.  7.73 Luke Garrett
7.  7.92 kahvipelle123
8.  8.19 parkertrager
9.  8.55 Jonah Jarvis
10.  8.67 jancsi02
11.  8.83 thecubingwizard
12.  8.99 Zach Clark
13.  9.01 tolgakantarci
14.  9.02 OriginalUsername
15.  9.14 THowlett
16.  9.20 ExultantCarn
16.  9.20 cuberkid10
18.  9.45 Helmer Ewert
19.  9.65 Kylegadj
19.  9.65 milo black
21.  9.68 speedcuber71
22.  9.71 RileyN23
23.  9.82 boroc226han
24.  9.86 aaron paskow
25.  9.96 PokeCubes
26.  10.03 [email protected]
27.  10.04 riz3ndrr
28.  10.11 JakubDrobny
28.  10.11 turtwig
30.  10.14 Magdamini
31.  10.42 Sean Hartman
32.  10.43 Dream Cubing
33.  10.45 BradenTheMagician
33.  10.45 ichcubegern
35.  10.46 Marcus Siu
36.  10.49 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  10.51 YoniStrass
38.  10.56 AidanNoogie
39.  10.61 NewoMinx
40.  10.63 DGCubes
41.  10.64 G2013
41.  10.64 typo56
43.  10.67 Toothcraver55
44.  10.74 Sowrduk
44.  10.74 HawaiiLife745
46.  10.81 TheDubDubJr
47.  10.86 MrKuba600
48.  10.87 SimonK
48.  10.87 JoXCuber
50.  10.92 BradyCubes08
51.  11.02 Nicos
52.  11.06 OwenB
53.  11.14 L1amDaBestest
53.  11.14 Nihahhat
55.  11.29 TipsterTrickster
56.  11.38 Keenan Johnson
57.  11.47 Cheng
58.  11.48 qaz
59.  11.49 NathanaelCubes
60.  11.56 Ontricus
61.  11.70 Torch
62.  11.76 Shadowjockey
63.  11.78 boby_okta
64.  11.79 Rubiksdude4144
64.  11.79 MCuber
66.  11.80 abunickabhi
67.  11.83 Mark Boyanowski
68.  11.96 Michael DeLaRosa
69.  12.15 Logan
70.  12.18 fun at the joy
71.  12.23 TasseRasse
72.  12.33 Coneman
73.  12.34 sigalig
73.  12.34 Allagos
75.  12.44 niclas.mach
76.  12.58 BMcCl1
77.  12.63 u Cube
77.  12.63 speedcube.insta
79.  12.64 Trig0n
80.  12.76 Legomanz
81.  12.81 MegaminxMan
82.  12.89 Cooki348
83.  12.90 xyzzy
84.  12.98 [email protected]
85.  12.99 johnstond
86.  13.34 MartinN13
87.  13.41 Angry_Mob
88.  13.44 m24816
89.  13.48 20luky3
89.  13.48 Underwatercuber
91.  13.49 Liam Wadek
92.  13.51 MattP98
93.  13.63 TheNoobCuber
94.  13.75 Cuber2113
95.  13.84 Equivocal_
96.  13.88 Axel Lönnstedt
97.  13.94 abhijat
98.  14.20 genius0717
99.  14.23 João Vinicius
100.  14.25 Imran Rahman
101.  14.41 Fred Lang
102.  14.46 skewber10
103.  14.53 tavery343
104.  14.57 Infraredlizards
105.  14.74 cubeshepherd
106.  14.77 [email protected]
106.  14.77 bennettstouder
108.  14.81 ican97
109.  14.87 Parke187
110.  14.90 Dylan Swarts
111.  14.96 Last Layer King
112.  14.98 revaldoah
113.  15.07 d2polld
114.  15.09 LolTreeMan
115.  15.35 Rollercoasterben
116.  15.46 Cuz Red
117.  15.49 SpiFunTastic
118.  15.53 DSauce
119.  15.54 Zagros
120.  15.75 Mikikajek
121.  15.78 sascholeks
122.  15.81 brad711
123.  15.91 Koen van Aller
124.  15.97 JMHCubed
125.  16.01 swankfukinc
126.  16.51 Natanael
127.  16.56 begiuli65
128.  16.95 BleachedTurtle
129.  17.00 DesertWolf
130.  17.24 InlandEmpireCuber
131.  17.26 Kal-Flo
132.  17.45 filipemtx
133.  17.47 colegemuth
134.  17.54 Bogdan
135.  17.80 bilbo07
136.  18.37 Alpha cuber
137.  18.42 NolanDoes2x2
138.  18.49 WoowyBaby
139.  18.60 Jmuncuber
140.  18.67 [email protected]
141.  18.70 UnknownCanvas
142.  18.71 John Benwell
143.  19.04 Wish Lin
144.  19.10 Alexis1011
145.  19.11 vorherrscher
146.  19.12 Deri Nata Wijaya
147.  19.15 thatkid
148.  19.52 Petri Krzywacki
149.  19.64 Nordcubing
150.  19.87 Lvl9001Wizard
151.  20.37 Immolated-Marmoset
152.  20.42 VIBE_ZT
153.  20.57 dhafin
154.  20.62 VTCubersHub
155.  21.39 UnknownCuber
156.  22.75 Brayden Adams
157.  22.81 dnguyen2204
158.  23.01 Billybong378
159.  23.21 lego303
160.  23.34 Mike Hughey
161.  23.52 savagecabbage1928
162.  23.71 One Wheel
163.  23.87 Bubbagrub
164.  25.26 Ciparo
165.  25.51 PingPongCuber
166.  26.58 markdlei
167.  26.80 pyrasphynx
168.  29.94 freshcuber.de
169.  32.81 Jacck
170.  33.78 matt boeren
171.  35.79 dschieses
172.  37.49 MatsBergsten
173.  44.48 znay
174.  47.72 Cube-aroo
175.  52.09 Codanovia
176.  58.76 JustAnotherCuber
177.  DNF xbrandationx


*4x4x4*(112)
1.  28.61 cuberkid10
2.  28.85 dat1asiandude
3.  29.73 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  29.78 [email protected]
5.  31.23 jancsi02
6.  33.09 Dream Cubing
7.  35.75 turtwig
8.  35.97 PokeCubes
9.  36.12 G2013
10.  36.20 Shadowjockey
11.  36.63 kahvipelle123
12.  36.75 milo black
13.  37.15 OriginalUsername
14.  37.88 NewoMinx
15.  38.40 MrKuba600
16.  38.74 BradenTheMagician
17.  38.76 Cheng
18.  39.09 ichcubegern
19.  39.70 MCuber
20.  40.00 Marcus Siu
21.  40.43 JakubDrobny
22.  40.74 RileyN23
23.  40.96 typo56
24.  42.39 boroc226han
25.  42.55 Keenan Johnson
26.  42.81 DGCubes
27.  43.05 Allagos
28.  43.17 Toothcraver55
29.  43.84 Michael DeLaRosa
30.  44.14 parkertrager
31.  44.27 L1amDaBestest
32.  44.38 Torch
33.  44.72 YoniStrass
34.  46.20 Luke Garrett
35.  46.29 abunickabhi
36.  46.45 Sowrduk
37.  46.48 Ontricus
38.  46.50 20luky3
39.  46.63 HawaiiLife745
39.  46.63 xyzzy
41.  46.67 Zach Clark
42.  46.84 niclas.mach
43.  47.06 Mark Boyanowski
44.  47.34 Coneman
45.  48.24 LolTreeMan
46.  48.70 João Vinicius
47.  49.28 ican97
48.  49.58 TasseRasse
49.  50.13 Dylan Swarts
50.  50.46 riz3ndrr
51.  50.65 aaron paskow
52.  51.55 skewber10
53.  51.67 begiuli65
54.  52.05 MattP98
55.  52.60 Keroma12
56.  53.39 thatkid
57.  53.62 BMcCl1
58.  53.70 swankfukinc
59.  54.01 Axel Lönnstedt
60.  54.69 Cooki348
61.  55.15 speedcube.insta
62.  55.16 BradyCubes08
63.  55.17 brad711
64.  55.45 m24816
65.  56.11 Liam Wadek
66.  57.44 Rollercoasterben
67.  57.90 johnstond
68.  58.69 abhijat
69.  58.87 Logan
70.  1:00.09 [email protected]
71.  1:00.55 Natanael
72.  1:01.33 Trig0n
72.  1:01.33 DesertWolf
74.  1:02.18 bennettstouder
75.  1:02.67 T1_M0
76.  1:03.12 Mikikajek
77.  1:03.40 UnknownCanvas
78.  1:04.10 Infraredlizards
79.  1:04.44 bilbo07
79.  1:04.44 Cuz Red
81.  1:06.31 NathanaelCubes
82.  1:07.04 BleachedTurtle
83.  1:07.19 John Benwell
84.  1:10.59 cubeshepherd
85.  1:11.58 Parke187
86.  1:11.94 Zagros
87.  1:12.69 SpiFunTastic
88.  1:12.82 VIBE_ZT
89.  1:15.39 Nordcubing
90.  1:16.25 Alpha cuber
91.  1:16.86 Mike Hughey
92.  1:16.93 One Wheel
93.  1:17.20 Cuber2113
94.  1:17.67 Petri Krzywacki
95.  1:17.93 Last Layer King
96.  1:18.03 Koen van Aller
97.  1:22.22 Bogdan
98.  1:26.94 Jmuncuber
99.  1:30.81 sascholeks
100.  1:38.58 markdlei
101.  1:40.04 dschieses
102.  1:40.73 freshcuber.de
103.  1:42.10 dnguyen2204
104.  1:46.99 Kal-Flo
105.  1:50.66 Billybong378
106.  1:57.17 Jacck
107.  1:58.81 [email protected]
108.  2:00.81 MatsBergsten
109.  2:21.27 Immolated-Marmoset
110.  3:55.67 Cube-aroo
111.  4:33.13 Codanovia
112.  DNF AidanNoogie


*5x5x5*(73)
1.  54.29 lejitcuber
2.  59.79 jancsi02
3.  1:01.95 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:02.43 dat1asiandude
5.  1:02.59 [email protected]
6.  1:03.06 Varun Mohanraj
7.  1:06.91 kahvipelle123
8.  1:09.68 NewoMinx
9.  1:10.27 ichcubegern
10.  1:10.50 OriginalUsername
11.  1:11.54 AidanNoogie
12.  1:11.69 Shadowjockey
13.  1:11.84 PokeCubes
14.  1:13.76 DGCubes
15.  1:16.03 Marcus Siu
16.  1:17.59 MrKuba600
17.  1:17.77 L1amDaBestest
18.  1:19.27 HawaiiLife745
19.  1:22.06 MCuber
20.  1:22.46 qaz
21.  1:23.69 parkertrager
22.  1:24.10 YoniStrass
23.  1:24.49 milo black
24.  1:25.06 typo56
25.  1:25.66 João Vinicius
26.  1:25.84 abunickabhi
27.  1:26.46 Mark Boyanowski
28.  1:26.56 Torch
29.  1:26.58 xyzzy
30.  1:28.85 G2013
31.  1:29.34 Luke Garrett
32.  1:31.30 Sowrduk
33.  1:31.41 MegaminxMan
34.  1:31.43 m24816
35.  1:31.46 BradenTheMagician
36.  1:32.31 Michael DeLaRosa
37.  1:33.91 BradyCubes08
38.  1:34.59 Zach Clark
39.  1:36.11 niclas.mach
40.  1:37.26 Legomanz
41.  1:37.88 aaron paskow
42.  1:37.95 Ontricus
43.  1:38.56 Dylan Swarts
44.  1:42.22 BleachedTurtle
45.  1:42.86 MattP98
46.  1:43.18 NathanaelCubes
47.  1:43.19 bilbo07
48.  1:45.60 ican97
49.  1:47.68 Liam Wadek
50.  1:50.88 riz3ndrr
51.  1:51.19 swankfukinc
52.  1:53.85 skewber10
53.  1:59.35 Infraredlizards
54.  2:01.00 Natanael
55.  2:02.05 thatkid
56.  2:02.27 johnstond
57.  2:02.98 Zagros
58.  2:05.80 Mikikajek
59.  2:07.08 BMcCl1
60.  2:10.77 UnknownCanvas
61.  2:11.32 Nordcubing
62.  2:13.35 abhijat
63.  2:19.48 John Benwell
64.  2:21.92 VIBE_ZT
65.  2:22.32 One Wheel
66.  2:25.94 Alpha cuber
67.  2:41.49 Jmuncuber
68.  2:48.03 Petri Krzywacki
69.  3:04.13 Jacck
70.  3:18.61 dschieses
71.  DNF boroc226han
71.  DNF [email protected]
71.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(38)
1.  1:40.66 Dream Cubing
2.  1:54.81 dat1asiandude
3.  1:57.64 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  2:04.66 kahvipelle123
5.  2:05.17 ichcubegern
6.  2:09.98 Shadowjockey
7.  2:10.72 [email protected]
8.  2:19.35 NewoMinx
9.  2:23.44 OriginalUsername
10.  2:24.75 HawaiiLife745
11.  2:28.19 xyzzy
12.  2:28.26 Torch
13.  2:29.19 MrKuba600
14.  2:30.40 PokeCubes
15.  2:38.48 Marcus Siu
16.  2:51.77 typo56
17.  2:52.97 qaz
18.  2:53.81 João Vinicius
19.  2:55.23 G2013
20.  2:59.17 m24816
21.  3:01.77 niclas.mach
22.  3:12.43 boroc226han
23.  3:12.48 BradenTheMagician
24.  3:18.66 Liam Wadek
25.  3:20.98 BleachedTurtle
26.  3:31.13 swankfukinc
27.  3:59.45 UnknownCanvas
28.  4:00.26 John Benwell
29.  4:05.49 cubeshepherd
30.  4:41.16 One Wheel
31.  4:59.43 Zagros
32.  5:19.79 Jmuncuber
33.  5:19.88 Jacck
34.  5:43.69 Mikikajek
35.  6:09.06 Petri Krzywacki
36.  7:58.08 MatsBergsten
37.  DNF bilbo07
37.  DNF MattP98


*7x7x7*(32)
1.  2:15.56 Dream Cubing
2.  2:55.38 ichcubegern
3.  3:05.47 dat1asiandude


Spoiler



4.  3:06.61 NewoMinx
5.  3:11.45 Shadowjockey
6.  3:16.92 [email protected]
7.  3:20.10 HawaiiLife745
8.  3:28.17 kahvipelle123
9.  3:31.09 Torch
10.  3:34.63 OriginalUsername
11.  3:50.81 xyzzy
12.  3:54.60 qaz
13.  4:14.75 G2013
14.  4:25.75 BleachedTurtle
15.  4:32.39 parkertrager
16.  4:39.52 niclas.mach
17.  4:43.69 m24816
18.  4:44.44 typo56
19.  4:51.65 BradenTheMagician
20.  4:59.57 swankfukinc
21.  5:06.53 Ontricus
22.  5:09.49 Liam Wadek
23.  5:31.63 Michael DeLaRosa
24.  6:30.41 Nordcubing
25.  7:28.97 Jmuncuber
26.  10:08.86 Petri Krzywacki
27.  11:27.86 MatsBergsten
28.  DNF Marcus Siu
28.  DNF João Vinicius
28.  DNF UnknownCanvas
28.  DNF bilbo07
28.  DNF Mikikajek


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(61)
1.  3.83 Angry_Mob
2.  4.04 TheDubDubJr
3.  5.07 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  5.23 OriginalUsername
5.  5.66 [email protected]
6.  6.02 JackPfeifer
7.  6.07 Magdamini
8.  6.16 DesertWolf
9.  6.21 PokeCubes
10.  6.65 ExultantCarn
11.  6.66 JakubDrobny
12.  7.53 Nordcubing
13.  7.90 kahvipelle123
14.  8.22 Sowrduk
15.  8.76 dat1asiandude
16.  8.85 typo56
17.  9.05 ichcubegern
18.  10.82 T1_M0
19.  11.57 MartinN13
20.  11.58 G2013
21.  11.75 THowlett
22.  12.57 parkertrager
23.  14.63 UnknownCuber
24.  14.93 Trig0n
25.  16.01 Dream Cubing
26.  17.01 bilbo07
27.  17.72 NathanaelCubes
28.  18.52 xyzzy
29.  19.04 L1amDaBestest
30.  19.32 u Cube
31.  20.25 johnstond
32.  20.57 Dylan Swarts
33.  20.89 Alpha cuber
34.  21.39 cuberkid10
35.  21.64 fun at the joy
36.  24.48 Mike Hughey
37.  25.27 abunickabhi
38.  25.29 m24816
39.  26.60 MattP98
40.  27.47 niclas.mach
41.  28.24 Alexis1011
42.  28.80 Deri Nata Wijaya
43.  29.73 MatsBergsten
44.  29.92 John Benwell
45.  32.67 João Vinicius
46.  32.74 HawaiiLife745
47.  34.06 Immolated-Marmoset
48.  36.23 Jacck
49.  39.71 Logan
50.  43.59 Rollercoasterben
51.  46.21 Mikikajek
52.  50.35 Bogdan
53.  50.60 Natanael
54.  1:10.43 markdlei
55.  1:14.03 Zagros
56.  2:23.81 Kal-Flo
57.  DNF qaz
57.  DNF Billybong378
57.  DNF NewoMinx
57.  DNF riz3ndrr
57.  DNF abhijat


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(46)
1.  22.67 ican97
2.  25.06 G2013
3.  32.23 bilbo07


Spoiler



4.  32.42 dat1asiandude
5.  32.91 abunickabhi
6.  34.68 Equivocal_
7.  35.47 T1_M0
8.  41.52 JackPfeifer
9.  42.29 typo56
10.  46.32 Sean Hartman
11.  54.09 revaldoah
12.  54.19 Mikikajek
13.  58.34 boby_okta
14.  59.43 Deri Nata Wijaya
15.  1:01.99 YoniStrass
16.  1:02.87 JakubDrobny
17.  1:03.31 MattP98
18.  1:05.30 MatsBergsten
19.  1:09.87 Helmer Ewert
20.  1:10.39 Dylan Swarts
21.  1:13.12 [email protected]
22.  1:18.20 PokeCubes
23.  1:19.72 m24816
24.  1:33.65 parkertrager
25.  1:35.81 HawaiiLife745
26.  1:36.45 thatkid
27.  1:39.93 brad711
28.  1:40.25 niclas.mach
29.  1:57.83 Mike Hughey
30.  2:08.01 elimescube
31.  2:16.29 fun at the joy
32.  2:18.77 Sowrduk
33.  2:29.15 Logan
34.  2:31.76 Jacck
35.  2:38.31 Natanael
36.  2:44.28 L1amDaBestest
37.  2:53.21 João Vinicius
38.  3:28.82 Alpha cuber
39.  4:01.94 MrKuba600
40.  DNF NewoMinx
40.  DNF NathanaelCubes
40.  DNF Last Layer King
40.  DNF turtwig
40.  DNF Rollercoasterben
40.  DNF ichcubegern
40.  DNF xyzzy


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(20)
1.  1:58.59 sigalig
2.  2:33.83 bilbo07
3.  3:31.23 dat1asiandude


Spoiler



4.  3:34.15 abunickabhi
5.  4:36.42 typo56
6.  4:40.51 [email protected]
7.  5:14.42 JakubDrobny
8.  5:14.43 Helmer Ewert
9.  5:55.74 Sean Hartman
10.  6:33.67 Keroma12
11.  6:53.73 Dylan Swarts
12.  7:53.88 MattP98
13.  8:41.59 Deri Nata Wijaya
14.  9:05.04 elimescube
15.  9:21.06 Jacck
16.  DNF MatsBergsten
16.  DNF m24816
16.  DNF Alpha cuber
16.  DNF T1_M0
16.  DNF One Wheel


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(11)
1.  3:52.59 sigalig
2.  5:32.19 abunickabhi
3.  6:44.98 bilbo07


Spoiler



4.  11:36.96 dat1asiandude
5.  13:15.51 MatsBergsten
6.  13:15.84 typo56
7.  16:10.14 Jacck
8.  17:44.98 Sean Hartman
9.  18:43.12 Dylan Swarts
10.  19:33.43 [email protected]
11.  DNF m24816


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(6)
1.  33:48.19 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF G2013
2.  DNF thecubingwizard
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF Mike Hughey
2.  DNF bilbo07

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Mike Hughey
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)
1.  53/54 57:51 sigalig
2.  47/49 59:04 AdrianD
3.  26/28 55:59 T1_M0


Spoiler



4.  8/9 53:46 brad711
5.  10/13 57:38 Sean Hartman
6.  8/10 26:23 Mikikajek
7.  11/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
8.  12/18 60:00 Deri Nata Wijaya
9.  8/12 35:05 Dylan Swarts
10.  4/5 17:04 LolTreeMan
11.  2/2 1:31 abunickabhi
12.  2/2 5:27 [email protected]
13.  3/5 22:35 Jacck
14.  1/3 15:07 revaldoah


*3x3x3 one-handed*(115)
1.  12.15 parkertrager
2.  12.57 kahvipelle123
3.  13.64 Nihahhat


Spoiler



4.  13.78 [email protected]
5.  14.47 ichcubegern
6.  14.61 Luke Garrett
7.  14.71 lejitcuber
8.  14.84 dat1asiandude
9.  14.92 NathanaelCubes
10.  15.32 jancsi02
11.  15.55 cuberkid10
12.  15.68 Dream Cubing
13.  15.81 OriginalUsername
14.  15.95 PokeCubes
15.  16.00 turtwig
16.  16.03 milo black
17.  16.86 Magdamini
18.  17.81 riz3ndrr
19.  17.93 HawaiiLife745
20.  18.00 typo56
21.  18.31 JackPfeifer
22.  18.34 SimonK
23.  18.70 MrKuba600
24.  18.82 Marcus Siu
25.  18.87 abunickabhi
26.  18.88 NewoMinx
27.  19.04 DGCubes
28.  19.07 Helmer Ewert
29.  19.26 BradyCubes08
30.  19.39 Sowrduk
31.  19.48 boroc226han
32.  19.53 xyzzy
33.  19.60 BradenTheMagician
34.  19.83 Shadowjockey
35.  20.11 Torch
36.  20.29 Cuber2113
37.  20.95 Nicos
38.  20.96 Mark Boyanowski
39.  20.97 aaron paskow
40.  21.00 qaz
41.  21.11 Ontricus
42.  21.94 [email protected]
43.  22.30 Angry_Mob
44.  22.39 Michael DeLaRosa
45.  22.50 speedcuber71
46.  22.70 Allagos
47.  22.92 OwenB
48.  23.27 niclas.mach
49.  23.81 Logan
50.  24.47 L1amDaBestest
50.  24.47 d2polld
52.  24.58 João Vinicius
53.  25.37 genius0717
54.  25.39 speedcube.insta
55.  25.75 Axel Lönnstedt
56.  25.82 TasseRasse
57.  26.70 Natanael
57.  26.70 Dylan Swarts
59.  27.07 fun at the joy
60.  27.08 MegaminxMan
61.  27.46 TheNoobCuber
62.  27.53 u Cube
63.  28.01 Cooki348
64.  28.07 revaldoah
65.  28.20 Liam Wadek
66.  28.24 bilbo07
67.  28.30 Mikikajek
68.  28.61 m24816
69.  29.07 Rubiksdude4144
70.  29.24 swankfukinc
71.  29.33 MattP98
72.  29.53 ican97
73.  29.63 Underwatercuber
74.  29.82 tavery343
75.  29.87 johnstond
76.  30.51 InlandEmpireCuber
77.  30.54 abhijat
78.  30.98 Alpha cuber
79.  31.28 bennettstouder
80.  31.42 Bogdan
81.  31.64 brad711
82.  31.87 BMcCl1
83.  32.42 Parke187
84.  32.77 Cuz Red
85.  33.48 Petri Krzywacki
86.  33.74 thatkid
87.  35.30 Rollercoasterben
88.  35.55 Zagros
89.  36.86 Nordcubing
90.  37.31 John Benwell
91.  37.40 UnknownCanvas
92.  38.27 SpiFunTastic
93.  38.89 sascholeks
94.  39.75 VIBE_ZT
95.  40.18 lego303
96.  40.86 Immolated-Marmoset
97.  40.95 Mike Hughey
98.  42.32 Alexis1011
99.  42.46 BleachedTurtle
100.  42.67 Koen van Aller
101.  42.85 WoowyBaby
102.  43.19 NolanDoes2x2
103.  46.71 [email protected]
104.  49.06 VTCubersHub
105.  49.10 Jmuncuber
106.  49.66 filipemtx
107.  50.37 Deri Nata Wijaya
108.  50.56 DSauce
109.  53.10 UnknownCuber
110.  55.16 Billybong378
111.  1:01.61 Kal-Flo
112.  1:04.53 Jacck
113.  1:34.54 matt boeren
114.  DNF YoniStrass
114.  DNF [email protected]


*3x3x3 With feet*(18)
1.  35.17 Luke Garrett
2.  39.57 OriginalUsername
3.  40.35 milo black


Spoiler



4.  41.31 parkertrager
5.  42.73 dat1asiandude
6.  44.22 HawaiiLife745
7.  45.43 BradenTheMagician
8.  58.33 niclas.mach
9.  1:07.11 kahvipelle123
10.  1:22.66 Alpha cuber
11.  1:22.73 PokeCubes
12.  1:24.40 [email protected]
13.  1:33.48 ichcubegern
14.  1:35.59 NewoMinx
15.  1:48.79 Sowrduk
16.  1:51.24 Logan
17.  2:35.77 xyzzy
18.  5:40.78 johnstond


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(19)
1.  29.48 ichcubegern
2.  30.80 boby_okta
3.  43.74 speedcube.insta


Spoiler



4.  50.29 PokeCubes
5.  54.97 xyzzy
6.  1:02.88 kahvipelle123
7.  1:04.28 Natanael
8.  1:05.35 abunickabhi
9.  1:10.37 [email protected]
10.  1:21.38 Mikikajek
11.  1:28.06 L1amDaBestest
12.  1:42.63 abhijat
13.  1:46.94 Zagros
14.  1:48.90 thatkid
15.  1:57.00 Sowrduk
16.  2:10.62 MrKuba600
17.  2:20.85 bilbo07
18.  4:49.41 Alexis1011
19.  DNF qaz


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(39)
1.  25.67 (28, 26, 23) TheDubDubJr
2.  27.33 (27, 28, 27) Bubbagrub
3.  27.67 (23, 34, 26) xyzzy


Spoiler



4.  28.67 (27, 33, 26) dat1asiandude
4.  28.67 (28, 32, 26) Shadowjockey
6.  29.33 (27, 33, 28) Theo Leinad
7.  30.00 (30, 32, 28) Sean Hartman
7.  30.00 (28, 33, 29) Helmer Ewert
9.  30.67 (33, 26, 33) SpeedCubeReview
10.  31.00 (33, 34, 26) [email protected]
10.  31.00 (31, 33, 29) Bogdan
12.  31.33 (33, 34, 27) meskelto
13.  32.33 (37, 35, 25) WoowyBaby
13.  32.33 (35, 35, 27) Jacck
15.  32.67 (35, 34, 29) Ontricus
16.  35.00 (34, 36, 35) Mike Hughey
17.  37.33 (39, 41, 32) aaron paskow
18.  39.00 (34, 44, 39) kahvipelle123
19.  39.33 (35, 46, 37) RyuKagamine
20.  40.00 (38, 44, 38) fun at the joy
21.  44.67 (53, 46, 35) BradenTheMagician
22.  50.67 (51, 41, 60) MrKuba600
23.  51.67 (51, 50, 54) milo black
24.  60.33 (62, 50, 69) matt boeren
25.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) lejitcuber
25.  DNF (26, 30, DNS) RoyTamir
25.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
25.  DNF (27, 29, DNS) asacuber
25.  DNF (28, DNF, DNS) Kit Clement
25.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) tolgakantarci
25.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) skewber10
25.  DNF (31, DNF, DNF) JackPfeifer
25.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) brad711
25.  DNF (35, 41, DNF) Immolated-Marmoset
25.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) L1amDaBestest
25.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) revaldoah
25.  DNF (40, 49, DNF) NewoMinx
25.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) Zagros
25.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) qaz


*2-3-4 Relay*(71)
1.  40.79 cuberkid10
2.  41.09 dat1asiandude
3.  44.44 kahvipelle123


Spoiler



4.  46.20 jancsi02
5.  47.29 Dream Cubing
6.  47.33 [email protected]
7.  48.57 G2013
8.  49.42 PokeCubes
9.  49.96 JackPfeifer
10.  50.15 OriginalUsername
11.  51.92 NewoMinx
12.  55.40 MrKuba600
13.  56.41 Zach Clark
14.  56.64 MCuber
15.  57.09 HawaiiLife745
16.  58.06 Luke Garrett
17.  58.31 ichcubegern
18.  58.88 Michael DeLaRosa
19.  59.95 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:00.78 DGCubes
21.  1:01.66 Ontricus
22.  1:02.01 boroc226han
23.  1:02.71 Sowrduk
24.  1:02.84 Torch
25.  1:03.89 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  1:04.36 xyzzy
27.  1:05.02 abunickabhi
28.  1:06.71 milo black
29.  1:06.77 TasseRasse
30.  1:08.35 L1amDaBestest
31.  1:10.72 riz3ndrr
32.  1:10.87 aaron paskow
33.  1:11.70 João Vinicius
34.  1:13.95 Mark Boyanowski
35.  1:14.19 m24816
36.  1:17.66 swankfukinc
37.  1:18.30 Rollercoasterben
38.  1:18.74 BleachedTurtle
39.  1:18.78 speedcube.insta
40.  1:19.82 Cooki348
41.  1:19.88 begiuli65
42.  1:20.00 abhijat
43.  1:22.45 Liam Wadek
44.  1:23.45 Logan
45.  1:28.73 Natanael
46.  1:30.57 Mikikajek
47.  1:30.86 BMcCl1
48.  1:33.75 thatkid
49.  1:35.93 bilbo07
50.  1:36.55 Infraredlizards
51.  1:36.64 John Benwell
52.  1:39.71 Zagros
53.  1:41.14 Alpha cuber
54.  1:45.44 Cuber2113
55.  1:45.53 SpiFunTastic
56.  1:45.75 UnknownCanvas
57.  1:47.01 Jmuncuber
58.  1:48.33 Bogdan
59.  1:55.43 dhafin
60.  1:57.56 Petri Krzywacki
61.  1:58.46 sascholeks
62.  2:01.28 Nordcubing
63.  2:05.23 One Wheel
64.  2:12.21 Cuz Red
65.  2:19.68 markdlei
66.  2:28.48 freshcuber.de
67.  2:34.52 Billybong378
68.  2:36.27 Jacck
69.  3:06.10 Brayden Adams
70.  7:11.32 Codanovia
71.  DNF Kal-Flo


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(40)
1.  1:42.15 dat1asiandude
2.  1:49.08 Dream Cubing
3.  1:50.49 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  1:55.26 kahvipelle123
5.  1:59.45 ichcubegern
6.  2:03.24 OriginalUsername
7.  2:03.99 PokeCubes
8.  2:06.47 [email protected]
9.  2:09.06 milo black
10.  2:17.94 MCuber
11.  2:18.75 NewoMinx
12.  2:22.18 HawaiiLife745
13.  2:24.48 DGCubes
14.  2:25.93 L1amDaBestest
15.  2:28.19 Torch
16.  2:32.45 Michael DeLaRosa
17.  2:32.78 abunickabhi
18.  2:33.52 m24816
19.  2:36.16 Mark Boyanowski
20.  2:40.16 xyzzy
21.  2:40.22 aaron paskow
22.  2:40.90 begiuli65
23.  2:46.19 riz3ndrr
24.  2:50.12 João Vinicius
25.  2:51.17 Ontricus
26.  2:59.07 Sowrduk
27.  3:03.97 swankfukinc
28.  3:06.51 BleachedTurtle
29.  3:16.86 Liam Wadek
30.  3:20.54 bilbo07
31.  3:26.81 Natanael
32.  3:47.53 Nordcubing
33.  3:54.88 Infraredlizards
34.  3:59.31 abhijat
35.  4:03.29 Zagros
36.  4:15.31 Alpha cuber
37.  4:43.64 Petri Krzywacki
38.  4:56.36 One Wheel
39.  5:06.88 Jmuncuber
40.  5:42.53 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)
1.  3:46.55 dat1asiandude
2.  3:55.60 Dream Cubing
3.  4:05.31 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  4:08.60 ichcubegern
5.  4:12.45 kahvipelle123
6.  4:14.95 OriginalUsername
7.  4:41.82 [email protected]
8.  4:43.92 HawaiiLife745
9.  4:48.66 xyzzy
10.  5:50.73 m24816
11.  6:35.03 BleachedTurtle
12.  6:56.54 Liam Wadek
13.  8:16.79 bilbo07
14.  8:35.29 Zagros
15.  8:38.26 Nordcubing
16.  9:22.80 One Wheel
17.  10:41.18 Petri Krzywacki
18.  10:48.60 Jmuncuber
19.  14:20.89 [email protected]


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  6:26.61 Dream Cubing
2.  6:45.27 dat1asiandude
3.  7:41.64 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:54.79 kahvipelle123
5.  7:58.93 [email protected]
6.  8:00.75 NewoMinx
7.  8:20.57 HawaiiLife745
8.  8:27.01 OriginalUsername
9.  9:02.87 xyzzy
10.  10:46.61 m24816
11.  10:51.79 BradenTheMagician
12.  11:19.24 BleachedTurtle
13.  11:23.64 Liam Wadek
14.  11:42.46 begiuli65
15.  14:44.00 bilbo07
16.  15:13.57 Nordcubing
17.  17:37.15 One Wheel


*Clock*(43)
1.  5.49 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.85 MartinN13
3.  7.51 MattP98


Spoiler



4.  8.42 dat1asiandude
5.  8.47 qaz
6.  8.85 MCuber
7.  8.98 cuberkid10
8.  9.29 Magdamini
9.  9.58 Rollercoasterben
10.  9.72 typo56
11.  9.73 Immolated-Marmoset
12.  9.80 BradenTheMagician
13.  9.88 Torch
14.  9.92 Shadowjockey
15.  10.55 DesertWolf
16.  11.44 Parke187
17.  11.80 Luke Garrett
18.  12.03 kahvipelle123
19.  12.44 NathanaelCubes
20.  12.50 PokeCubes
21.  12.78 OriginalUsername
22.  13.11 HawaiiLife745
23.  13.16 JackPfeifer
24.  13.23 NewoMinx
25.  13.63 ichcubegern
26.  15.28 MichaelNielsen
27.  15.57 VIBE_ZT
28.  15.90 Liam Wadek
29.  16.00 [email protected]
30.  16.37 Dream Cubing
31.  17.01 parkertrager
32.  17.16 revaldoah
33.  17.23 bilbo07
34.  19.88 abhijat
35.  19.91 Nordcubing
36.  20.07 [email protected]
37.  20.47 Trig0n
38.  25.75 Mikikajek
39.  33.82 DSauce
40.  40.75 Alpha cuber
41.  48.34 xyzzy
42.  DNF RyuKagamine
42.  DNF boroc226han


*Megaminx*(39)
1.  47.87 AidanNoogie
2.  51.71 JakubDrobny
3.  52.22 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  57.50 dat1asiandude
5.  58.07 MegaminxMan
6.  58.85 Dream Cubing
7.  1:03.98 OriginalUsername
8.  1:05.18 MrKuba600
9.  1:05.62 kahvipelle123
10.  1:06.00 MCuber
11.  1:09.27 Helmer Ewert
12.  1:12.99 [email protected]
13.  1:13.31 Shadowjockey
14.  1:13.36 PokeCubes
15.  1:13.69 HawaiiLife745
16.  1:16.43 Luke Garrett
17.  1:23.75 Mark Boyanowski
18.  1:24.14 ichcubegern
19.  1:26.55 xyzzy
20.  1:29.04 m24816
21.  1:31.04 abhijat
22.  1:33.10 swankfukinc
23.  1:36.26 aaron paskow
24.  1:39.71 Cuz Red
25.  1:42.05 Sowrduk
26.  1:45.58 LolTreeMan
27.  1:46.03 Keroma12
28.  1:59.50 BleachedTurtle
29.  2:04.86 Jmuncuber
30.  2:07.04 Natanael
31.  2:08.67 bilbo07
32.  2:11.35 Rollercoasterben
33.  2:33.11 Liam Wadek
34.  2:45.23 Petri Krzywacki
35.  2:54.97 dhafin
36.  3:19.95 Brayden Adams
37.  3:30.24 [email protected]
38.  5:46.34 VTCubersHub
39.  DNF TasseRasse


*Pyraminx*(106)
1.  2.39 aaron paskow
2.  2.63 Magdamini
3.  2.64 THowlett


Spoiler



4.  2.65 Toothcraver55
5.  2.68 Ghost Cuber
6.  2.75 parkertrager
6.  2.75 Sowrduk
8.  2.78 dat1asiandude
8.  2.78 MrKuba600
10.  2.82 DGCubes
10.  2.82 MichaelNielsen
12.  2.94 Varun Mohanraj
13.  3.02 SimonK
14.  3.09 JMHCubed
15.  3.18 [email protected]
16.  3.32 milo black
16.  3.32 SpiFunTastic
16.  3.32 oliviervlcube
19.  3.37 Ontricus
20.  3.38 Cooki348
21.  3.44 MartinN13
22.  3.58 Helmer Ewert
23.  3.59 JakubDrobny
24.  3.63 Trig0n
25.  3.73 Alexis1011
26.  3.84 lejitcuber
27.  3.88 BradenTheMagician
28.  3.94 OriginalUsername
29.  4.01 RileyN23
30.  4.14 JackPfeifer
31.  4.16 typo56
32.  4.25 ichcubegern
33.  4.40 Logan
34.  4.43 [email protected]
35.  4.51 BradyCubes08
36.  4.55 cuberkid10
37.  4.57 Liam Wadek
38.  4.65 MCuber
39.  4.75 Shadowjockey
40.  4.80 NathanaelCubes
41.  4.83 begiuli65
42.  4.92 Torch
43.  4.99 Cuz Red
44.  5.03 bennettstouder
45.  5.07 Marcus Siu
46.  5.15 João Vinicius
47.  5.16 NewoMinx
48.  5.20 niclas.mach
49.  5.21 Billybong378
50.  5.49 UnknownCanvas
51.  5.53 cubeshepherd
51.  5.53 u Cube
53.  5.58 HawaiiLife745
54.  5.60 johnstond
55.  5.71 Janav Gupta
56.  5.76 MattP98
57.  5.87 skewber10
58.  5.90 kahvipelle123
59.  6.01 Luke Garrett
60.  6.20 boroc226han
61.  6.32 Nihahhat
62.  6.50 OwenB
63.  6.53 Parke187
64.  6.56 ExultantCarn
65.  6.89 Antto Pitkänen
66.  7.00 Coneman
67.  7.08 PokeCubes
68.  7.20 DesertWolf
69.  7.26 fun at the joy
70.  7.35 Rollercoasterben
71.  7.43 riz3ndrr
72.  7.47 Nordcubing
73.  7.49 Dream Cubing
74.  7.50 VIBE_ZT
75.  7.73 Natanael
76.  7.80 savagecabbage1928
77.  7.86 Last Layer King
78.  8.19 qaz
79.  8.31 Immolated-Marmoset
80.  8.49 Wish Lin
81.  8.55 Koen van Aller
82.  8.68 bilbo07
83.  8.69 Cuber2113
84.  8.78 Dylan Swarts
85.  8.85 Brayden Adams
86.  8.97 BleachedTurtle
87.  9.07 dschieses
88.  9.08 DSauce
89.  9.40 abhijat
90.  9.48 sascholeks
91.  9.56 swankfukinc
92.  9.60 PingPongCuber
93.  9.78 Mike Hughey
94.  9.95 abunickabhi
95.  10.12 Axel Lönnstedt
96.  10.53 Bogdan
97.  10.86 m24816
98.  11.90 Alpha cuber
99.  13.09 Jacck
100.  14.74 Louis_M_Oliver
101.  16.02 Jmuncuber
102.  16.97 xyzzy
103.  17.16 UnknownCuber
104.  18.83 [email protected]
105.  DNF TasseRasse
105.  DNF Mikikajek


*Square-1*(78)
1.  8.44 PokeCubes
2.  8.73 Shadowjockey
3.  8.89 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  10.35 Marcus Siu
5.  10.66 thecubingwizard
6.  11.42 TipsterTrickster
7.  11.54 dat1asiandude
8.  13.20 cuberkid10
9.  13.31 Kylegadj
10.  13.60 milo black
11.  13.86 BradyCubes08
12.  13.88 Sowrduk
13.  14.59 DesertWolf
14.  14.66 typo56
15.  15.20 Zach Clark
16.  15.48 [email protected]
17.  15.89 SimonK
18.  16.37 NewoMinx
19.  16.48 ichcubegern
20.  17.25 MrKuba600
21.  17.31 BradenTheMagician
22.  17.35 Luke Garrett
23.  18.00 OriginalUsername
23.  18.00 kahvipelle123
25.  18.05 RileyN23
26.  18.69 THowlett
27.  18.76 skewber10
28.  19.11 Rollercoasterben
29.  19.92 DGCubes
30.  19.96 Magdamini
31.  20.16 Torch
32.  20.19 MCuber
33.  20.85 Rubiksdude4144
34.  21.42 OwenB
35.  21.55 Dream Cubing
36.  21.99 riz3ndrr
37.  22.12 boroc226han
38.  22.72 mihnea3000
39.  22.89 parkertrager
40.  23.54 niclas.mach
41.  23.56 ExultantCarn
42.  23.62 Logan
43.  23.90 HawaiiLife745
44.  23.93 MattP98
45.  25.15 Infraredlizards
46.  25.16 João Vinicius
47.  25.29 Ontricus
48.  25.57 Trig0n
49.  25.77 u Cube
50.  26.80 cubeshepherd
51.  29.14 Immolated-Marmoset
52.  30.02 VIBE_ZT
53.  30.33 bennettstouder
54.  32.63 TasseRasse
55.  34.50 Natanael
56.  34.55 Antto Pitkänen
57.  36.02 Mikikajek
58.  37.15 Toothcraver55
59.  38.04 tavery343
60.  38.29 Liam Wadek
61.  39.40 fun at the joy
62.  42.97 BleachedTurtle
63.  43.71 PingPongCuber
64.  44.66 Bogdan
65.  44.69 Mike Hughey
66.  46.07 abhijat
67.  47.51 Dylan Swarts
68.  48.33 SpiFunTastic
69.  49.34 NathanaelCubes
70.  49.84 Bubbagrub
71.  50.30 Koen van Aller
72.  51.71 savagecabbage1928
73.  52.88 Alpha cuber
74.  53.26 Billybong378
75.  1:04.46 xyzzy
76.  1:09.28 Jacck
77.  1:26.35 markdlei
78.  DNF johnstond


*Skewb*(96)
1.  2.62 RileyN23
2.  2.80 milo black
3.  3.03 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  3.10 JMHCubed
5.  3.12 SimonK
6.  3.13 MrKuba600
7.  3.21 johnstond
8.  3.35 BradyCubes08
9.  3.37 [email protected]
10.  3.65 riz3ndrr
11.  3.79 Magdamini
12.  3.82 sascholeks
13.  3.96 JackPfeifer
14.  3.98 parkertrager
15.  4.03 dat1asiandude
16.  4.28 NewoMinx
17.  4.29 aaron paskow
18.  4.33 Nihahhat
19.  4.35 [email protected]
20.  4.38 OriginalUsername
21.  4.66 kahvipelle123
22.  4.86 MichaelNielsen
23.  5.00 cubeshepherd
24.  5.07 typo56
25.  5.20 João Vinicius
26.  5.40 MattP98
27.  5.46 Toothcraver55
28.  5.56 ichcubegern
29.  5.64 HawaiiLife745
30.  5.66 Marcus Siu
31.  5.69 boroc226han
32.  5.70 tigermaxi
33.  5.71 d2polld
34.  5.74 Coneman
35.  5.80 u Cube
36.  5.81 Torch
37.  5.95 niclas.mach
38.  5.97 NathanaelCubes
39.  6.05 Shadowjockey
40.  6.10 Helmer Ewert
41.  6.16 BradenTheMagician
42.  6.18 Trig0n
43.  6.27 cuberkid10
44.  6.29 Sowrduk
45.  6.32 PokeCubes
46.  6.33 Luke Garrett
47.  6.43 Rollercoasterben
48.  6.55 VIBE_ZT
49.  6.72 Immolated-Marmoset
50.  6.77 Wish Lin
51.  6.79 TasseRasse
52.  6.85 DGCubes
53.  6.87 Nordcubing
53.  6.87 Parke187
55.  6.88 Dylan Swarts
56.  6.95 skewber10
57.  7.17 OwenB
58.  7.30 DesertWolf
59.  7.40 Ontricus
60.  7.46 fun at the joy
61.  7.51 Dream Cubing
62.  7.67 MCuber
63.  7.76 Antto Pitkänen
64.  7.95 Alpha cuber
65.  8.00 qaz
66.  8.02 BleachedTurtle
67.  8.22 Billybong378
68.  8.46 Alexis1011
69.  8.61 Mikikajek
70.  8.75 savagecabbage1928
71.  8.80 Bubbagrub
72.  9.01 turtwig
73.  9.11 WoowyBaby
74.  9.27 bennettstouder
75.  9.90 m24816
76.  10.55 Bogdan
77.  10.78 Natanael
78.  11.09 dschieses
79.  11.23 Axel Lönnstedt
80.  11.49 begiuli65
81.  11.78 abhijat
82.  11.98 abunickabhi
83.  13.22 xyzzy
84.  13.26 Liam Wadek
85.  13.34 Koen van Aller
86.  13.77 Michael DeLaRosa
87.  14.01 PingPongCuber
88.  14.15 Cooki348
89.  14.97 swankfukinc
90.  16.76 Mike Hughey
91.  18.77 elimescube
92.  19.27 Sean Hartman
93.  19.52 Cuber2113
94.  20.05 Zagros
95.  21.29 Jacck
96.  24.82 UnknownCuber


*Kilominx*(14)
1.  23.69 NewoMinx
2.  28.40 OriginalUsername
3.  29.26 milo black


Spoiler



4.  31.13 dat1asiandude
5.  32.09 ichcubegern
6.  33.11 Dream Cubing
7.  34.32 xyzzy
8.  37.66 MrKuba600
9.  43.16 Natanael
10.  45.22 abunickabhi
11.  53.43 Nordcubing
12.  53.45 Luke Garrett
13.  53.57 Billybong378
14.  1:31.57 u Cube


*Mini Guildford*(18)
1.  4:00.98 Sean Hartman
2.  4:11.50 [email protected]
3.  4:17.79 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  4:21.76 kahvipelle123
5.  4:40.22 ichcubegern
6.  4:40.48 OriginalUsername
7.  4:56.43 HawaiiLife745
8.  4:56.95 PokeCubes
9.  5:12.13 BradenTheMagician
10.  5:21.09 Nordcubing
11.  5:57.21 BradyCubes08
12.  6:01.26 MattP98
13.  6:09.16 Ontricus
14.  6:37.26 skewber10
15.  6:42.22 xyzzy
16.  7:35.59 Rollercoasterben
17.  7:36.47 m24816
18.  8:09.94 abhijat


*Redi Cube*(27)
1.  8.89 milo black
2.  9.55 Trig0n
3.  9.59 João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  13.51 u Cube
5.  14.85 Ontricus
6.  16.21 DGCubes
7.  18.01 OriginalUsername
8.  18.03 kahvipelle123
9.  20.66 ichcubegern
10.  21.53 Natanael
11.  22.15 Billybong378
12.  22.28 [email protected]
13.  22.54 NathanaelCubes
14.  22.61 begiuli65
15.  22.74 PingPongCuber
16.  23.05 VIBE_ZT
17.  24.43 xyzzy
18.  25.37 abunickabhi
19.  26.70 Nordcubing
20.  27.32 JackPfeifer
21.  28.55 NewoMinx
22.  33.24 Dream Cubing
23.  35.95 sascholeks
24.  36.23 Mike Hughey
25.  46.35 swankfukinc
26.  53.65 Jacck
27.  58.54 Kal-Flo


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  18.88 milo black
2.  21.09 Ontricus
3.  34.47 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  38.38 Billybong378
5.  39.25 Natanael
6.  42.98 ichcubegern
7.  48.00 VIBE_ZT
8.  48.58 Mike Hughey
9.  51.00 abunickabhi
10.  58.53 HawaiiLife745
11.  1:15.38 xyzzy
12.  1:53.16 Jacck



*Contest results*(197)
1.  1434 dat1asiandude
2.  1376 [email protected]
3.  1232 kahvipelle123


Spoiler



4.  1216 OriginalUsername
5.  1170 ichcubegern
6.  1082 PokeCubes
7.  1056 NewoMinx
8.  1028 Dream Cubing
9.  992 HawaiiLife745
10.  975 milo black
11.  964 typo56
12.  957 MrKuba600
13.  931 parkertrager
14.  901 BradenTheMagician
15.  890 JackPfeifer
16.  886 Sowrduk
17.  876 Shadowjockey
18.  875 cuberkid10
19.  859 Luke Garrett
20.  811 Torch
21.  800 DGCubes
22.  781 Marcus Siu
23.  777 Ontricus
24.  771 aaron paskow
25.  749 xyzzy
26.  734 lejitcuber
27.  733 jancsi02
28.  728 Magdamini
29.  712 abunickabhi
30.  694 boroc226han
31.  688 riz3ndrr
32.  676 MCuber
33.  670 João Vinicius
34.  669 BradyCubes08
35.  657 G2013
36.  649 NathanaelCubes
37.  644 JakubDrobny
38.  613 niclas.mach
39.  607 L1amDaBestest
40.  602 MattP98
41.  598 [email protected]
42.  569 m24816
43.  553 Dylan Swarts
44.  551 Liam Wadek
45.  537 Helmer Ewert
45.  537 Trig0n
47.  534 RileyN23
48.  526 johnstond
49.  520 Toothcraver55
50.  519 qaz
50.  519 THowlett
52.  515 Michael DeLaRosa
53.  514 Logan
54.  511 bilbo07
55.  499 turtwig
56.  496 Rollercoasterben
57.  495 Varun Mohanraj
58.  491 Nihahhat
59.  487 SimonK
60.  476 Sean Hartman
61.  474 Zach Clark
62.  473 Natanael
63.  470 Mark Boyanowski
64.  455 skewber10
65.  451 ExultantCarn
66.  449 Nordcubing
67.  445 u Cube
68.  443 BleachedTurtle
69.  441 TasseRasse
70.  439 OwenB
71.  430 fun at the joy
72.  424 Coneman
73.  420 abhijat
74.  419 Mikikajek
75.  414 DesertWolf
76.  394 TheDubDubJr
77.  393 swankfukinc
78.  388 MartinN13
78.  388 Cooki348
80.  384 TipsterTrickster
81.  378 begiuli65
82.  375 Angry_Mob
83.  366 Kylegadj
84.  358 Allagos
84.  358 cubeshepherd
86.  346 bennettstouder
87.  345 MichaelNielsen
88.  343 Alpha cuber
89.  341 SpiFunTastic
90.  334 asacuber
91.  332 Cuber2113
92.  331 Parke187
92.  331 YoniStrass
94.  324 JMHCubed
95.  310 BMcCl1
96.  307 boby_okta
97.  304 Cheng
98.  301 speedcube.insta
99.  299 Cuz Red
100.  298 Mike Hughey
101.  296 Alexis1011
102.  288 VIBE_ZT
103.  285 thecubingwizard
104.  283 Immolated-Marmoset
105.  276 Aleksandar Dukleski
105.  276 ican97
107.  272 sascholeks
108.  268 Axel Lönnstedt
109.  265 Rubiksdude4144
110.  261 Bogdan
111.  260 d2polld
112.  259 AidanNoogie
113.  254 thatkid
114.  253 Zagros
115.  252 UnknownCanvas
116.  247 revaldoah
117.  245 MegaminxMan
118.  240 Last Layer King
118.  240 Infraredlizards
118.  240 Jacck
121.  235 speedcuber71
122.  230 brad711
123.  226 Billybong378
123.  226 LolTreeMan
125.  217 Keenan Johnson
126.  215 John Benwell
127.  213 Wish Lin
127.  213 Nicos
129.  202 Imran Rahman
129.  202 JoXCuber
131.  201 sigalig
132.  196 Koen van Aller
133.  188 tolgakantarci
134.  184 T1_M0
135.  182 DSauce
136.  181 Petri Krzywacki
137.  179 Deri Nata Wijaya
138.  176 MatsBergsten
139.  175 Jmuncuber
140.  172 Jonah Jarvis
141.  171 20luky3
142.  169 TheNoobCuber
143.  156 Antto Pitkänen
144.  150 NolanDoes2x2
144.  150 genius0717
146.  148 tavery343
147.  140 Legomanz
148.  138 Underwatercuber
149.  135 Equivocal_
150.  127 InlandEmpireCuber
151.  126 filipemtx
152.  125 WoowyBaby
153.  121 Kal-Flo
153.  121 Bubbagrub
155.  114 dhafin
155.  114 [email protected]
157.  112 dschieses
157.  112 colegemuth
159.  109 [email protected]
160.  108 savagecabbage1928
161.  107 One Wheel
162.  104 Ghost Cuber
163.  102 UnknownCuber
163.  102 markdlei
165.  101 Keroma12
166.  93 [email protected]
167.  91 oliviervlcube
168.  90 PingPongCuber
169.  83 Brayden Adams
170.  80 Fred Lang
171.  72 VTCubersHub
172.  71 vorherrscher
173.  67 tigermaxi
174.  58 Lvl9001Wizard
175.  54 Janav Gupta
176.  51 elimescube
177.  47 lego303
178.  46 freshcuber.de
179.  45 mihnea3000
180.  44 Theo Leinad
180.  44 matt boeren
182.  41 SpeedCubeReview
183.  38 meskelto
183.  38 dnguyen2204
185.  36 AdrianD
186.  35 RyuKagamine
187.  24 RoyTamir
188.  21 Cube-aroo
188.  21 Kit Clement
190.  20 pyrasphynx
191.  19 Codanovia
192.  17 Ciparo
193.  14 Zeke Mackay
194.  9 Louis_M_Oliver
194.  9 JustAnotherCuber
196.  8 znay
197.  4 xbrandationx


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2019)

Less than 200 people for our drawing this week, so everyone's chances are a little better than usual. I reach into the hat and pull out: 16.


That means our winner this week is *Sowrduk!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

